# best diet for Terribilis



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

What are you feeding your terribilis??


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

My Orange`s are freakin savages. I`ve seem them tackle each other for a cricket. I feed mine fruit flies, crickets, iso`s and sometimes a wax worm for a little treat. Pretty much anything crawling that will fit in their mouth`s.

John


----------



## volsgirl (Mar 29, 2012)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Pretty much anything crawling that will fit in their mouth`s.
> 
> John


Ditto.

I think they are really little PIGS in frog costumes!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I have oranges on the way! Super stoked!!

I have termites, dubia roaches, blue bottle flies, hydei, and wax worms


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogparty said:


> I have oranges on the way! Super stoked!!
> 
> I have termites, dubia roaches, blue bottle flies, hydei, and wax worms


Those are all too small. Try bald eagles.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Wait till you see these Doug!!!! You will sh*t a bald eagle


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Your new orange Terribilis? Max has 5!  Beat you to it.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

roaches, 2 to 3 week old crickets, termites, hydei, but they are getting disinterested in the hydei more and more lately.
Peter Keane
JungleWorld


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

What size of crickets do you get them?


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

I would be carful with wax worms and roaches.
several yrs ago I started feeding my adult yellow group wax worms and lost a frog. Started feeding roaches to my orange breeding group and lost one of those as well. some bugs like roaches are very hard to kill. these 2 food sources may have caused stomach damage to the frogs. Just bmy 2 cents.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Can they eat the "small" crickets from pet stores?


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

gturmindright said:


> Can they eat the "small" crickets from pet stores?


Yes they will.


----------



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

went by the Smithsonian, and the bigger darts were smashing down those "small" 
crickets. The question is, what else do you all recommend they get?


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Read back. They'll eat dubia roaches, termites, hydei, crickets, small children but not over the age of five.


----------



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

i've heard meal worms and other "armored" worms are a bad idea. But what about extra-small phoenix worms??


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I've fed my tincs mealworms for years. It's good for them.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Mine also pound bean beetles, even my adult mints love them.

Roaches are not a good option.In the thread I'm linking the second post from Ed has several links and has good info on why several different kinds of roaches are not a good choice.I gave some dubia nymphs to my mints about 2 years ago and found they grew to adults and were thriving in the viv.Since they are nocturnal they hide until lights out and rarely get eaten.Goodluck with them they are great frogs!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...ng-babies-dubia-cockroach-blaptica-dubia.html


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Leaf28 said:


> i've heard meal worms and other "armored" worms are a bad idea. But what about extra-small phoenix worms??


I`ve tried Phoenix Worms a few times without much success, expect having the uneaten ones turn into large black flies.

John


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

oddlot said:


> Mine also pound bean beetles, even my adult mints love them.
> 
> Roaches are not a good option.In the thread I'm linking the second post from Ed has several links and has good info on why several different kinds of roaches are not a good choice.I gave some dubia nymphs to my mints about 2 years ago and found they grew to adults and were thriving in the viv.Since they are nocturnal they hide until lights out and rarely get eaten.Goodluck with them they are great frogs!
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...ng-babies-dubia-cockroach-blaptica-dubia.html


Eeek. Viv pests.


----------



## Robert.hallam (Oct 26, 2012)

Tricolor said:


> I would be carful with wax worms and roaches.
> several yrs ago I started feeding my adult yellow group wax worms and lost a frog. Started feeding roaches to my orange breeding group and lost one of those as well. some bugs like roaches are very hard to kill. these 2 food sources may have caused stomach damage to the frogs. Just bmy 2 cents.


Listen to this warning because its totally true. I NEVER believed in any of this stuff because i think about what they eat in the wild and assume that bugs like roaches would be fine. Dont take the risk, beat beatles, roaches, meal worms, anything with a shell are bad for frogs digestion. Even if you dont believe it why take the risk? I lost 3 gorgeous orange terribilis because of trying other foods in their diet, stick with fruit flies and crickets your frogs will thank you!!


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Robert.hallam said:


> Listen to this warning because its totally true. I NEVER believed in any of this stuff because i think about what they eat in the wild and assume that bugs like roaches would be fine. Dont take the risk, beat beatles, roaches, meal worms, anything with a shell are bad for frogs digestion. Even if you dont believe it why take the risk? I lost 3 gorgeous orange terribilis because of trying other foods in their diet, stick with fruit flies and crickets your frogs will thank you!!


Many people, including me, have been feeding bean beatles as a staple for many years without any negative results.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I know nothing about wax worms or roaches...but I've fed all my frogs bean beetles for 3 or more years with no problems.


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

Im Excited, I have a Small Group Of the Tesoros Yellow Black foots coming in a Few weeks... Glad you guys made this thread because I was wondering what else to feed these guys... I have mostly Ranitomeys & Oophaga with a few TIncs... I knew the Phyllobates could eat bigger insects, but didnt realize the variety of things they can take down..


----------

